# Taking Cerotide but still have symptoms of ovulating



## Bloobird81 (Feb 16, 2010)

I am on day 4 of Cerotide 150 and i still feel and have the usual symtoms of ovulating. Does anyone know if this is normal? i have no other side effects from stimming    im on Gonal f and Cerotide 150. Any advice? ive searched the whole site   

Thank you 

Bloo xxxxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Bloobird81,

The gonal F (stimming drug) is probably what is causing the symptoms. During stimming you can get ovary pain, all sorts of aches and increased CM. Your clinic should be monitoring you to make sure the cerotide and gonal f are working and the follices are developing nicely 

Hope it all goes well   
Maz x


----------

